# Libero Professionista Tax Situation



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello,

I am trying to find out some information please on what is required to register as a Libero Professionista and what the tax situation is for this status. Can I register as a Libero Professionista if I have a contract as an agent for a UK company (but I not employed directly by them).

Thank you for any information. I have tried to research myself without much luck!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you currently resident in Italy? Under what type of visa?

If not, you will need to first obtain an appropriate visa which, I warn you now, may not be very easy to do. Begin here: Ministero degli Affari Esteri - Visti

What type of work will you be performing?


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, I am British and currently resident in Italy. I don't believe that I require a visa since I am EU and I am planning on working as a property finder for foreigners looking to find property in Italy. I am planning to work freelance as a consultant with established Real Estate Agencies and not to work as an estate agent myself.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

My apologies; at the top of your initial post it says you are "Originally from USA" so I presumed that you are a US citizen regardless of your current "Location: England" status (also in your message header).

I can only suggest that, from what I have read here and elsewhere, you want to think this through very carefully. If you work as an employee, your taxes are predictable and relatively painless (in form, not in amount).

But, Italy is notorious for the way she treats her small businessmen; you can be subject to very heavy tax payments payable in advance of any actual income and I am told it can take years to get overpayments (the system is rigged to ensure that you overpay and not underpay as the tax year progresses) refunded.


----------



## CoastSea (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello, I am sorry that my original post was not clear. Thank you for your advice. I will check very carefully before I commit to a tax situation.


----------

